# Tropische Seerosen Bilder von der Wilhelma - lange Ladezeit!



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

war heute in der Wilhelma - zoologischer-botanischer Garten in Stuttgart und hab dort neben Eisbären und Geiern auch den Seerosenteich bewundert, __ Lotos gab es auch dort. Die Fotos wollte ich Euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten. 

Die meiner Meinung nach am Schönsten habe ich ganz an Schluß gestellt   

Viel Spaß beim Schauen - fragt mich aber bitte nicht nach Namen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2004)

Traumhaft, Susanne,

habe jetzt ein Vorbild   !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2004)

*auch haben will* :cry: 


ladezeit hält sich aber in grenzen.. 53 Sek Habe ich gebraucht....


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

Von den schwimmenden Kuchenformen träume ich schon lange   
Tolle Fotos , Ich kann nur 2 beisteuern vor ca. 4 Wochen auf Teneriffa gemacht.

Weiss jemand wo man winterfeste Papyruspflanzen herbekommt ?  Bei ebay hat einer mal so was angeboten. Die kamen bestimmt aus dem Genlabor   

Dank von Tulpe an Susanne.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tulpe,

__ Papyrus oder Zyperngras ?? Papyrus kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

__ Papyrus gehört zur Gattung Cyperus, und er ist nicht winterhart. Es gibt allerdings andere winterharte Cyperusarten, nur haben sie absolut keine Ähnlichkeit mit Papyrus. Ich vermute das Angebot in Ebay war eine von diesen winterharten Cyperusarten.

Was die 'schwimmenden Kuchenformen' betrifft: es gibt eine Variante davon ('Irupé'), die angeblich auch mit unseren Sommertemperaturen zurecht kommt. Da es alles nur einjährige Pflanzen sind, würde das für unsere Verhältnisse ausreichen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

Nabend zusammen,..
also meinen Tropischen ists dieses Jahr zu kalt glaube ich...
Meine St. Louis Gold hat ne Knolle gemacht und zieht sich ein..
Meine August Koch bekommt jetzt langsam mal Blätter von 10cm und die Josephine fängt jetzt ganz langsam an kräftiger zu werden..
Außerdem habe ich glaube ich zu spät angefangen zu düngen..
Naja..ich hoffe mal das beste...
immerhin fangen die ja jetzt an größer zu werden...
Dies ist auch mein erstes Jahr mit Dem Seerosen,in dem ich die selber gezogen habe,aber ich lerne ja aus den Fehlern und dünge sie nächstes Jahr schon viel früher..  

Dafür blüht meine N.Tetragona sehr gut,die auch __ Nordische Seerose genannt wird,weil sie auch in kalten Gebieten vorkommt... 


Schließlich bauche ich in den nächsten Wochen ein neues Sserosenbecken ins Gewächshaus mit den Maßen 1.80x1x0.5m    
Das wird die Wärme besser halten und ich kann die Seerosen früher einsetzen,da es noch mit einem Folientunnel aus Noppenfolie im Frühjahr und Herbst isoliert wird..obwohl es in mein Gewächshaus kommt  da wird es ihnen mollig warm drinnen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

weil ich heute auch in der wilhelma war greife ich das thema nochmal auf.
habe ein paar bilder gemacht zum vergleich der bilder aus dem frühjahr und heute.

hoffe sie gefallen euch.

gruss karl-heinz


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2004)

noch ein nachschlag


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Karl-Heinz

schade , das nicht immer Sommer ist  :cry: 

Trotzdem schöne Bilder .


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2004)

*Blaue Seerose*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

ich bin eine aufmerksame Leserin im Forum aber habe mich und meinen Teich bisher nicht vorgestellt. 
Mein Teich liegt auf der Insel Paros,- dazu mehr zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt und an der richtigen Stelle. Anlass für meine heutige Meldung ist eine blaue Seerose, von der ich leider nicht genau weiß um welche Sorte es sich handelt. Vielleicht kann Werner sie nach den eingestellten Fotos bestimmen, sofern es mir gelingt, sie zu verkleinern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2004)

*Blaue Seerose*

Mit den Fotos hat es nicht geklappt, ich will es noch einmal versuchen.
Gruß Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2004)

*Blaue Seerose*

Dieses Foto ist heute im hellen Mittagslicht entstanden


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede,

boahhh ! Vor allem die erste Aufnahme ist ein Traum ! Um was für eine Seerose handelt es sich ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

EDIT: Sorry, habe jetzt erst gesehen, dass Du das ja selbst nicht sagen kannst - ein Traum ist sie dennoch !


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede,

jetzt hast Du ohne es zu wissen in ein Wespennest gestochen. 

Eigentlich könnte ich sofort einen Namen für Deine Seerose sagen, aber 100%ig sicher wäre ich mir bei einer Ferndiagnose natürlich nicht, dass ich richtig liege. Zweitens könnte es sein, dass Du da einen unbenannten Sämling vor Dir hast, der zufällig einer benannten Hybride sehr ähnlich sieht (das kommt häufig vor!). Dieser Sämling mag jetzt der benannten Hybride äußerlich gleichen, aber es ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich, dass er auch die Eigenschaften (Blühfreudigkeit, Temperaturbedarf, Größe der Pflanze, usw.) der Hybride hat. 

Wenn Du jetzt also von mir einen Namen bekommst, dann gibst Du eventuelle Ableger dieser Pflanze mit diesem Namen weiter. Kein Problem, könnte man sagen, oder? Es ist aber doch ein Problem. Auf diese Weise ist ein furchtbares Durcheinander bei den benannten Seerosensorten entstanden, und wir haben vermutlich sogar einen großen Teil der echten Sorten dadurch verloren. Ich bin Mitglied in der International Waterlily Society und wir versuchen gerade mühsam Licht in dieses Durcheinander zu bringen.  

Ein Beispiel: von Marliac gibt es die Sorte '__ Attraction', nach der ursprünglichen Beschreibung eine weinrote Sorte, die relativ klein bleibt. Gegenwärtig sind mindestens 4 verschiedene Typen unter diesem Namen auf dem Markt! Einige sind riesig, andere klein, das Rot ist unterschiedlich, und mangels einer eindeutigen Beschreibung von Marliac (die Sorte stammt aus dem 19.Jhd), kann man jetzt nicht mehr sagen welches die echte Sorte ist. 

Die Sache wird noch schlimmer durch den asiatischen Markt. In Südostasien werden Seerosen in Massen erzeugt. Winterharte Sorten kommen dort oft nicht zur Blüte, und schon deshalb hat der Erzeuger keine Kontrolle darüber, ob er wirklich die Pflanze hat, die er anbietet. Außerdem scheinen sich die wenigsten um Sortenechtheit zu kümmern. In diesem Jahr haben solche asiatischen Seerosen über Walmart den amerikanischen Markt überschwemmt. Für 5 $ konnte man eine Seerose samt Korb und Substrat bekommen, und jede Seerose hatte ein Etikett mit Namen. Da waren die grössten Seltenheiten dabei, und das zu diesem Spottpreis. Die Leute haben wie wild gekauft, und im Sommer stellte sich dann heraus, dass in den wenigsten Fällen die Pflanzen auch nur eine entfernte Ähnlichkeit mit der auf dem Etikett angegebenen Sorte hatte. Was der Sorte ähnlich war, war höchst wahrscheinlich auch nur zufällig ähnlich. Ab dem nächsten Jahr steigt auch China in dieses Geschäft ein, dort sind Seerosenfarmen entstanden, die 50 Hektar Wasserfläche und mehr haben. Ein australischer Freund hat sich das diesen Sommer angeschaut: alles ist wie Kraut und Rüben, die Pflanzen sind chinesisch beschriftet ('Bi Da' - sollte vermutlich 'Marliacea Albida' sein, blühte aber rosa), und keiner kümmert sich um Sortenechtheit. Wozu auch? Bei einem Verkaufspreis von 0,5 € das Stück, ist das auch in China nicht drin.

Die Zukunft sieht vermutlich so aus, dass raschwüchsige Sorten den Markt überschwemmen werden. Da bekommen diese Wuchersorten dann die alten Namen der langsam wachsenden Hybriden verpasst, und die echten Sorten werden zusammen mit den kleinen Seerosengärtnereien in Europa und Amerika verschwinden. Im Moment stemmen wir uns noch gegen diesen Trend, und versuchen mit großem Aufwand zu klären welche Sorten noch echt sind. Dazu wird jetzt eine Art Stammbaum für alle Sorten erstellt. Ich fotografiere alle meine Sorten (da hat Stefan Boertz in diesem Sommer fleissig geholfen), und zwar mache ich 'diagnostische' Fotografien, bei denen man Blüte, Blatt, Knospe und Stiel von allen Seiten sieht. Dazu schreibe ich auf, von welcher Gärtnerei ich die Pflanze ursprünglich bekommen habe. Auf diese Weise sollte es möglich sein, die echten Sorten bis zu ihrem Ursprung beim Züchter zurück zu verfolgen. In diesem Fall, und nur in diesem Fall, bekomme ich dann ein Zertifikat für die Sortenechtheit meiner Seerose. Das ist sehr viel Aufwand, und es bleibt abzuwarten, ob die Kunden das honorieren werden, oder ob sie lieber irgendeine ähnliche Sorte aus China für 5 € kaufen werden.

Aber zurück zu Deiner Seerose: sie ähnelt 'Wood's Blue Goddess'. Freu Dich an der schönen Seerose, und wenn Du jemandem einen Ableger davon gibst, dann sag ihm, das sei eine sehr, sehr schöne blaue Seerose, aber leider hast Du sie ohne Namen bekommen, und es ist nicht möglich hinterher herauszufinden ob es ein Sämling war oder eine benannte Sorte.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Okt. 2004)

*Blaue Seerose*

Hallo Werner,

herzlichen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich wollte mit meiner Frage nach der Sorte meiner wundervollen, blauen Seerose keine Unruhe auslösen und es ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig ihren Namen zu wissen, ich freue mich einfach darüber. Eine Wood's Blue Goddes habe als eine von fünf tropischen Seerosen bestellt, diese Sorte ist  jedoch nicht vivipar  wie meine. Deine ursprüngliche Vermutung war, dass es sich um eine Tina handeln könnte, aber wie schon gesagt, der Name ist nicht so wichtig. Als einzige der bestellten Seerosen hat sie große, sattgrüne Blätter und im Moment noch viele Knospen. Wie du weißt, hat sie ja schon eine Woche nach der Lieferung in Österreich im Juli geblüht und wie man sieht hat sie den  Transport nach Griechenland bestens überrstanden. Ich bin schon sehr neugierig, ob eine der anderen, tropischen Seerosen heuer auch noch zur Blüte gelangen wird, kleine Knospen gibt es jedenfalls und hier auf Paros ist es noch sehr warm.

Mit Dank und freundlichen Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

wenn nicht einmal  Werner  mit Bestimmtheit sagen kann um welche Sorte es sich tatsächlich handelt, dann wird sie wohl namenlos bleiben, ein Traum ist sie aber allemal und ich hoffe sehr, dass sie den Winter hier auf Paros auch überleben wird. Die Temperatur ist kein Problem, eher sind es die Stürme, die ihr zu schaffen machen könnten. Paros hat nun wirklich kein teich- und seerosenfreundliches Klima. Wie ist es bei dir? Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass auch dein Teich unter Hitze und starken __ Winden zu leiden hat.

Herzliche Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede,

ich wollte es auch im vergangenen Winter wieder "richtig" machen und habe so Mitte Dezember die tropischen Seerosen aus dem Teich und ins Gewächshaus genommen. Hier gibt es ca. 2 Monat lang schon so etwas wie einen Winter, allerdings sinken die Temperaturen nur tageweise einmal unter 0 Grad. Zu diesem Zweck habe ich eine Heizung installiert, die spätestens bei 5 Grad da GW beheizt, damit die dort untergebrachten Zitrusbäume keinen Schaden nehmen.

Im vergangenen Jahr war kein grosses Problem angesagt, die Temperaturen waren tagsüber schon fast wieder zu heiss. Also war Schlampigkeit angesagt. Als es da  während zwei, drei Nächten doch empfindlich kalt wurde, war es für alle meine Tropischen zu spät: Sie sind erfroren.

Alles neukaufen, dachte ich, bis ich auf meinem Teich Ableger von Nymphaea N. daubenyana sah. Kindel der Mutterpflanze, die im Gewächshas erfroren ist, haben es im ungeschützten ganz locker über den Winter geschafft und blühen selst heute noch.

Hier, am Fuße der Pyrénéen, stürmt es sehr häufig und sehr heftig. Erst vor drei Wochen hatten wir noch einen Tornado, der grosse Teile des Dorfes schwer beschdigt hat, unser Grundstück jedoch unbehelligt liess. Den tropischen Seerosen macht der Sturm jedenfalls nichts aus - vielleicht sind sie aber auch durch die Gartenmauer in Teichnähe ausreichend geschützt. Zur Zeit blühen alle Tropischen noch intensiv, fast hemmungslos. Die Wassertemperatur steigt von morgens ca. 18 Grad auf abends ca. 20 Grad, die Lufttemperaturen liegen zwischen 17 (morgens) und 28 (abends) Grad. Hoffen wir, dass es noch ein paar Tage so bleibt !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

